# When is it time to say goodbye?



## GoldenCorgi (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello, 
This is my first post here on GRForum and I have enjoyed reading other posts. I am hoping I can get some much needed advice about my Golden and thoughts on her quality of life. In a nutshell: 


14.5 years old, female
In her prime, weighed 75 pounds, current weight less than 50
1 year ago, she developed pressure sores on both back hocks that were so deep, you could see the ligaments. With lots of $$, time and meds, the sores have closed, but we now need to keep fresh bandages on at all times.
During the recovery from the sores, she required hand feeding for about 6 months
Now, she can only eat while laying down and the quantity of food is about half of what she "should" eat
She can't get up on her own any longer. We assist her and then she's "usually" ok when standing but does fall on an almost daily basis (especially when trying to go potty)
5-6 days of the week, she poops in her sleep (in the house)
Her tail has been tucked up under her abdomen since the sores developed
She gets lots of infections now but they always clear up with antibiotics (her pressure sores will flare and ear infection as well)
She has black sticky discharge on her anus and vulva area
Ok, writing that...it sounds BAD! But here's the thing: her vet said that she's technically ok for her age. My husband and I were shocked! We are totally willing to euthanize when necessary as we don't want her to suffer. However, the vet said that Sophie still looks around and is interested in her surroundings and to him, that indicates she still perceives a quality of life and isn't ready to go. We actually took her to another vet to see what they said, and the other vet said the same thing! 



I'm not going to lie...it's a ton of work taking care of Sophie now. Just getting her up, cleaning up after her, doctoring her sores and putting together special concoctions for her to eat. But obviously, we would not make a decision like this based on our own needs. 



I guess I am just looking to others opinions about our situation. Friends and family all express sadness for Sophie (which breaks my heart) and I have a neighbor who said she can't come over to our house any longer because she can't stand to see our dog suffer the way she is. And yet the vets say she's fine???? Not to mention, poor Sophie hasn't been on a walk in over a year because of her sores and her little pads would bleed after a walk :-( So the thing she loved most in life is gone and we always feel guilty taking our other dogs on a walk when she can sense where we're going. 



My husband and I have only had to euthanize one other pet and in that situation, the vet said we had 24 hours to do it or the cat would require another shot of morphine (he had a blocked kidney). So it was a very black and white case. 



This is so terribly hard. I'm sorry this is so long...I'm sure you can tell we are very perplexed :-(


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My heart breaks for you. I don't now if you want a definite opinion or not. It's so easy for me to read about your poor girl and sit at my table with a thumbs up or thumbs down.

I think the fact that you're asking means you think it's her time. Rather than relief at hearing she's fine, you have shock. 

In my opinion, she doesn't have any quality of life. For a dog, life is eating, first and foremost; being able to move to a different area to relieve itself rather than going on itself; and feeling it can defend itself. 

Only you can decide if YOU are ready; I believe she is.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have only been through this once recently with a 5 year old. I can share my experience and advice from my vet. They told us we would know and that Celty would let also let us know. They told us you could tell by his eyes (sounds similar to what your vet has said). I was so worried about how we could ever make that decision. Then just as they described it happened. Celty's eyes were just gone. Hard to describe until you see it. It is just unbearable. He was still somewhat responsive in that he almost sounded like he was slightly crying while I held him. Almost like it's ok to let me go and his way of saying goodbye.

My heart goes out to you as you make this decision either now or in the near future.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I saw it in Penny's eyes. I had to bring her a bowl of water because she couldn't get to the bowl. She would drink and then look at me. Those eyes. There was so much concern in them. I wanted to think she was saying thank you. She was saying "help me".


----------



## GoldenCorgi (Sep 19, 2013)

*Thank you!*



Penny's Mom said:


> My heart breaks for you. I don't now if you want a definite opinion or not. It's so easy for me to read about your poor girl and sit at my table with a thumbs up or thumbs down.
> 
> I think the fact that you're asking means you think it's her time. Rather than relief at hearing she's fine, you have shock.
> 
> ...



Penny's Mom - thank you so much for your quick response! You're right, we didn't have relief at hearing she was fine. I am also struggling with what this means about ME??? I feel like the grim reaper or something. Like why aren't I happy that this is ok? If the vet had said it was time, it would have been done a long time ago. I hate seeing her get skinnier and skinnier but yet she is interested in us and wants to greet visitors, but can't get up to do it. I also think that when the time comes, we will feel relief more than sadness?? I know this sounds terrible, but our kids are kind of grossed out by her (pooping, sores, bad breath...all those thing will do it!) so I can't even picture them crying. I know, terrible, huh? I guess that's why we can't understand how the vet can say she's ok. Awful, awful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenCorgi*



GoldenCorgi said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post here on GRForum and I have enjoyed reading other posts. I am hoping I can get some much needed advice about my Golden and thoughts on her quality of life. In a nutshell:
> 
> 
> ...


It's really impossible to tell someone else what they should do, but my husband and I always go by the quality of life. From what you've said, it sounds like she is going through a lot and that she is not enjoying life.
I will pray for you guys!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

None of what you are saying sounds terrible to me...it sounds like you love her to the moon and back and are struggling to know what is "right". And yes, there is always some degree of relief when the intense emotional battles and physical battles come to an end. It's all tied up in the sadness. 

Karen is right: no one can tell you what to do. But I can tell you that no one here...not one of us on this forum will fault you for the decision you make. Not one of us!


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

We had a dog that passed... and luckily at the end... he just went downhill fast. Luckily he went on his own. In either case, we knew he was really bad, had an appointment to go to the vet and euthanize... but luckily he just went hours before the vet appointment. So glad he was able to die at home. Just.. I don't know. When he was in that state... we couldn't take it anymore...


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Hugs to you. As everyone has said, no one here will judge you for whatever you do or feel. We went through this just six weeks ago and while I saw it in my beloved Scout's eyes that it was time, I still needed reassurance that it was time. For us we had some criteria we had agreed upon ahead of time. When those things started happening, we would give him the final gift of peace. 

If I were I your shoes, I would love her up and make a day as special as possible and then give her that final gift. Your girl meets all three of what were our indicators: incontinence, inability to move like he'd want/falling down and quality vs. quantity of life. But again, NO ONE can make that call but you....even your vet. He is a professional, you are a loving owner entrusted in making decisions for your dog. 

Prayers and positive healing vibes coming your way. . I hope you don't read my post as pushy or overstepping but as someone telling you it is ok to follow your gut, whatever it tells you. 

My heart goes out to everyone who has to make this decision. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this. Making the decision is never easy. We had to put two pups down this past year. I can't tell you what to do only that you know your dog best and unfortunately its a decision only you can make. Questions is your dog happy to see you when you come home. Does he seek out your attention etc....is he in pain....I read this on the forum I can't remember who posted it but it rings true for me. I'd rather send them to the bridge a day early than wait and be a day late!! I'm paraphrasing but that's the jist. I sent Maggie when she no longer could get around on her own and I knew she was in pain and not happy. Emma was suffering loosing weight no matter what we did. Both were 13, both deserved for me to consider them and not myself 

I am sending prayers for peace and answers....hugs to you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dani&Marlow (Apr 2, 2012)

My heart dog was put down a month shy of 15. When we went to the vet when something was just "off" we found out he was in renal failure and, on top of the deafness, partial blindness and many other things associated with being an elderly cocker spaniel, we let him go. It was and, three years later, is still one of the most painful experiences I've had, but it was the right decision for Max - he seemed happy but I don't think he really was, now I can see it was just me projecting onto him what I wanted him to be.

You clearly love your dog or else you wouldn't be asking or feeling any guilt about letting her go. Goldens have the most amazing spirit and love for people, even old age and illness can't dampen these qualities. However not being able to be a part of her family because she's physically unable would dramatically impact her quality of life. She's loved you for a long time and you her, I agree with others that no one can decide for you but if you do let her go before she's in more pain, it is a loving, kind and selfless thing to do for her. My thoughts are with you and her, it's hard to lose them.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Clyde just turned 13, he also has a great deal of issues and I understand what you're going through. He still can navigate fairly well, once I've helped him up. I cook for him and his sister who will be 13 in November to keep them eating. She has cancer, but she is still so strong. His body has given out. Clyde wears a boot on his right rear foot, as he drags it to the point where it would bleed. I bought him a "Help em up harness", it is great, I take it off him at night. I also hand feed, it takes about an hour to feed them, but I don't think either one is READY yet. I do hope that I know it when I see it, as I don't want either to suffer any longer than necessary. Your girl sound much further along than Clyde. I send you strength, remember we are here when you need to talk, or just vent. It is a fine line we walk to know when.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I know some Vet will not tell you it is time, they always leave it up to the owner. I can only assume, it is because they never want to be blamed for giving advice someone later feels was wrong? 

I think we are so much kinder to our animals than we are to ourselves in that we can and do let them go so they are no longer suffering. 

I am so sorry you are going through this. I also think you already know what is right for you and Sophie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sad to read your post. Knowing and deciding when it is time to say goodbye is so so hard. IMO, quality of life is paramount. I have to agree with what Penny's Mom has said. Here might be some food for thought for you and your family too. Pet Loss: Defining Quality of Life


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

As several posts have mentioned, only you, Sophie and your husband will know when the time has come.

My instinct is to say that if you feel the need to ask, it is not yet time. You will know - the eyes, a feeling, a sadness - something will tell you. I believe you are preparing for her time and so you will know.

No one will judge you - you are a loving caretaker; my dogs have always needed permission to pass - they needed to make sure I was okay with their leaving so perhaps you need to let Sophie know that you will not keep her beyond her time?


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I just went through a similar situation with my 15 yr. old a month ago and I know how hard it is....my thoughts are with you.

Ultimately, Buddy told me it was time.....it was in his eyes. I think the only reason he tried to hang on as long as he did was for me, and I just couldn't put him through anymore. He stopped eating, stopped drinking, couldn't stand by himself anymore....and his eyes were saying it's time. 

I hoped at every step of the process someone, vet tech, vet, anyone, would tell me it was too soon.....no one did. 

Only you can decide when it's the right time, but I think our dogs let us know. (((hugs)))


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

My heart breaks for you. We just put my 10 1/2 yr old down due to hemangioscarcoma. Like everyone else has said, you will know by her eyes. I layed with Salty all night on the night before her diagnostic vet appt (which, turns out, was also the day we put her down) and looking into her eyes, i knew something was dreadfully wrong and she was only hanging on for me. The vet confirmed that the next day and we put ger down. It was painfully hard but there was relief too bcs the guessing game was over. 

Some pple have commented that if you are asking, you are probably not ready. However, I read your post differently bcs its something I could see myself writing bcs I would be looking for permission to let her go-for someone to tell me its ok to let get go. I don't know if that's what you are looking for but if it is, please please please do not feel guilty. Everyone has their own measure of quality of life and that measure is based on the years you spent with your dog, know ing what was important to her. For my dog, food wasn't important but sleeping in my room was and when she could no longer wander freely into my room, she was miserable. Sounds corny but I was more concerned when she didn't come in at night than I was that she didn't eat bcs food was secondary. I hope that makes sense. 

Anyway, its obvious that you love your dog so again please please do not beat yourself up if you think it's time (or not). (((Hugs)))


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

When we had to make the decision to let Paxton go, it was so hard, we knew, he knew, we sat with him in our foyer because he couldn't get up and we surrounded him crying and he had a tear too...I never, ever wanted him to suffer he had be too good to us, I wanted him to be surrounded by our love as he drew his final breath. It was so peaceful, he knew he was loved. It still hurts, I sitting her bawling my eyes out, but I will never lose my memories of him, they are ingrained in my heart and soul forever. Whatever your decisions may be, my thoughts and prayers are with you, and all of you that have had to go through this. Remember it's not the beginning number or the ending number on a grave, it's the dash in between that counts.....


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am so sorry you are facing this, we had to make the same decision 4+ years ago for our Maggie. She was 2 weeks shy of her 14th birthday and had just been to the vet earlier that month for her check-up. Doc even commented on her strong heart. Then one day she couldn't get up, refused food and water. I held ice cubes for her to lick. Like many up thread said, I also believe that quality of life is important and it was apparent that a dog, advanced in age, not eating/drinking and unable to get up is not enjoying life. 

Sending strength, positive thoughts and hugs.

ETA: After 4 days we called our vet and helped Maggie to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenCorgi*



Mayve said:


> I am so sorry to read this. Making the decision is never easy. We had to put two pups down this past year. I can't tell you what to do only that you know your dog best and unfortunately its a decision only you can make. Questions is your dog happy to see you when you come home. Does he seek out your attention etc....is he in pain....I read this on the forum I can't remember who posted it but it rings true for me. I'd rather send them to the bridge a day early than wait and be a day late!! I'm paraphrasing but that's the jist. I sent Maggie when she no longer could get around on her own and I knew she was in pain and not happy. Emma was suffering loosing weight no matter what we did. Both were 13, both deserved for me to consider them and not myself
> 
> I am sending prayers for peace and answers....hugs to you
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My heart just breaks for you and your dog! I agree so much with what Mayve said.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I have read all these well thought out and meaningful posts. I hope they help you to find peace in the decision I believe you mind has already made now it has to convince your heart.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thinking of you and your precious girl this morning. And sending hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry. Your post really touched my heart. The decision as when is the right time is gut wrenching and even if you know it is time you still question. We have gone through this too many times. When we had to make that decision for our sweet Emmy our breeder wrote to us that she didn't worry about her dogs she let go a day early but anguished over the dogs she let go to long. Everyone is right that quality of life for a dog is key. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenCorgi*

GoldenCorgi

Thinking of you and your precious girl-praying for you both!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the choice you have to make. I can share with you that within 1 year and 1 month I had to put both my 15 year old girls to sleep. It's never easy and the decision was different in each case. Cheyenne my first one had a brain tumor and we knew there was no hope. Her balance was off and she fell almost all the time. When hand feeding her became more difficult for her we knew it was time. Jesse, who we lost in March of this year was a different matter. She got sick all at once it seemed, but in reality her pancreas levels had been off for a while, she just had no symptoms. She was hospitalized for several days and we thought it was her time. Our vet didn't think so so we syringe fed her for 3 weeks. The worst 3 weeks of my life as she hated every minute of it. Finally I knew she was not gaining weight no matter how much I fed her and it was time. She had no quality of life. 

No one can tell you when it's the right time. I knew with both mine. However, from what you have said, I'm shocked that your vet thinks she is normal for her age. I have to disagree completely. While old dogs may slow down and sleep a lot they have a spark that you can see. They enjoy things, going places, people, etc. Food and elimination are key in quality of life issues. I'll keep you in my thought and prayers while you go through this heartbreaking decision.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

As others have said if you really "listen" to your girl she will tell you when it is time. When we had to make the decision with our15 year old Eskie Gromit, last summer it was incredibly hard but he told me with his eyes when it was time. It did not make it easier but did give us a sense of peace with the decision. Quality of life is so important. I pray you find peace with whatever decision you make. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh how I feel for you. We had to make the decision twice in one year and as every body has said you know when it is time. Your dog is telling you. As in the last post, a vet is a professional and will not commit . I wish you acceptance in your decision.


----------



## GoldenCorgi (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow...I am so touched by all of these replies! My husband and I read through each and every post and so very much appreciated all of your insight! This whole situation is so confusing...just this morning, she woke up in her stool and fell face first when we got her up. Yet after she was up, she "greeted" all of us with a sniff good morning. It's like she doesn't realize her body is failing her ;-( 

But thank you all for taking the time to respond and especially for your prayers!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenCorgi*



GoldenCorgi said:


> Wow...I am so touched by all of these replies! My husband and I read through each and every post and so very much appreciated all of your insight! This whole situation is so confusing...just this morning, she woke up in her stool and fell face first when we got her up. Yet after she was up, she "greeted" all of us with a sniff good morning. It's like she doesn't realize her body is failing her ;-(
> 
> But thank you all for taking the time to respond and especially for your prayers!!!


GoldenCorgi

I really don't think they realize their body is failing. Just keep a very close eye on her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so, so sorry you are at this point in her life, it is so hard to be there, and I know the self doubt and questions you are asking yourself. The vets are not living with her every day, you are, and you see what her quality of life really is, and you see her unable to do the things she used to and wants to do.

What does it say about you that you weren't relieved with what the vet said? It says you love her and you SEE her, and you are not satisfied with "she's fine". 

Look at her eyes, she will tell you when it's time. You will know, and when you know, it will hurt but you will be able to let her go because you love her and want the best for her.


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

I am in pain amd tears just reading your story. For me, dogs will always... ALWAYS seek to be the life giver, the energy booster to the family. I remember we had a spitz when I was a child who suffered from stroke (if i remember correctly) and she wasnt able to walk and get up anymore. We were handfeeding her just for her to survive. She poops in her area and needs to be dextrosed because she was already getting thin. 

She was my grandmom's dog. And everytime she hears the bell on the door, her eyes would dart to the direction of the door and wag her tail. It was a pitiful sight. She still wants to live and do her usual task but her physical limits aren't letting her. 

In the end, it was decided we need to make her sleep. It was rather painful for us to see her go through it.. to watch her be like that for a long time. We would like to remember her being happy and have this zest for life.. Not laid on the floor with a dextrose attached. She wasnt able to do the things she wanted anymore.. She was staying for US, not for herself. 

We were there when the doctor put her to sleep.. Except for my grandmum. She cant bear to watch it but I heard her cry in her room. 

I'm sharing this not to encourage you to put her down. You know your dog very well than us and only you can determine if the time is right to let her go. Regardless of what anyone has to say, i personally think you should have a private moment with her. Look her in the eye, talk to her and even in her state, she will let you know if it's the right time or not. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww....it lifts my heart to know she's still 'in there' and loves you all so much. Sometimes that alone triumphs over our failing bodies.

Sending you hugs and prayers. And a kiss on the top of her head from me.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I truly think that Goldens are so caring and sensitive that they continue to protect their loved ones thinking they(humans) are not ready to say "see you later". I know that we spent time with each of ours that are now at the bridge before we made any decision to let them know it was OK for them to leave and that although we would miss them more than words could say we would be alright. Some how this really seem to let our golden angels have some peace and it also helped us too. Thinking about you today!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Every night when we head into the bedroom, I take off collars, check ears, give love, and a cookie. I always whisper to Bonnie, and Clyde that it is okay if they need to go; please go in your sleep. I know your struggles, and I am a firm believer in "Better one day too early, than one moment too late".
You truly are making the best decision, if your pups best interests are first.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I have found that when I am in utter turmoil whether to do it or not,it is time or within a week. I believe in retrospect the turmoil is due to the horrific decision we must make. I think it has clouded my judgment and there would never have been anything wrong with doing it just a bit sooner.

My heart goes out to you and your pup.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

It is normal to change your mind several times in the process. 
One day when you think you have made the decision then they perk up.

The fact that you are asking the question is a sign to me that the angels have whispered in your ear and are preparing you, it may not be today but soon.

When the time comes the decision will be crystal clear. Only you will know the exact time, you will see her usual beaming golden aura fade.

My heart goes out to you.
Wishing you great healing strength and light


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenCorgi*

GoldenCorgi

Praying for your girl and you!


----------



## GoldenCorgi (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am the original poster of this thread. Once again, thank you to everyone for your kind words and input. We made the decision last Friday to send poor Sophie to The Bridge :-( Of course, I am well-versed about the stages of grief and I seem to rapid cycle through those in any given hour. But one thing that I've been "stuck" on is anger towards the vets who told me she was "fine". The vet we used on Friday is a mobile vet who specialized in home euthanasia. we used her for our cat 7 years ago and truly appreciated her services. When she came in and saw Sophie, she immediately commented on the extreme weight loss and muscle loss. We told her that we had seen some difficulty in eating lately and she pointed out muscle loss on her head where muscles used to be that aid in chewing. Why didn't the other "regular" vets point that out to us? Why did they encourage hand feeding for over 6 months? The vet who euthanized said the fact that Sophie wasn't eating on her own last year meant she was done at that point. We essentially artifically kept her going and ended up having to euthanize. I would have much preferred she go on her own! Don't get me wrong, I do believe hand feeding has a time and place (such as recovery from surgery), but for them to tell me to keep hand feeding for as long as we did put us all in a very bad situation. 

The euthanasia itself was very peaceful and the vet was once again so very sweet and comforting. Poor Sophie was down to 46 pounds when she used to weigh 75 pounds. I still can't believe it. I just hope and pray that she isn't mad at us or wondering why we did what we did. My biggest fear is she is asking herself if she was really that much of a burden. Ugh. What an awful situation. 

Anyway, I guess my words of advice to anyone going through a similar situation would be to take cues from your dog. If they don't want to eat...don't make them! And, we as owners know our animals much better than a vet. I will learn to listen to my gut which had been telling me for over a year that she was existing rather than living. 

Sorry for the ramble. Still trying to make sense of it all. Her ashes and paw print will be ready for pick up tomorrow and I'm already anticipating a tail spin again. :-(


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, I'm so sorry that you had to send Sophie to the Bridge. Run free, sweet girl!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I"m sure that Sophie new how much you loved her and that is all that matters. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Sophie knew you loved her. You did the best you could with the information you were given. Please be kind to yourself.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry you said good bye to Sophie. The time they are with us passes so quickly. Try not to have regrets. We often do in hindsight but Sophie knew she was loved every day of her life with you. Run free sweet girl


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Healing prayers sent for Sophie and her family.

Your souls are forever entwined. She will be with you tomorrow and indeed whenever you need her.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. When you are ready, we would love to hear stories about her.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. You did the best you could with the information you had at the time. Please take care.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of Sophie. She would never feel that you didn't do your best for her. She knew that you needed her as much as she needed you. The choice is never easy, but it is the most selfless gift we can give our babies when the time is right. Your girl will be waiting for you with her tail wagging and that old familiar light in her eyes when you meet again.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Sophie, tbere are many of this forums beloved pets there to meet her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. I know that she knows you love her so much. Dont make it too hard on yourself


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry that Sophie is gone. She is free again to run and play; be young and strong.

I don't think Sophie suffered in her last year despite losing weight and being hand fed. Don't be sorry or regret that. You ALWAYS did what you thought was right for her. And in the end, when you knew the vet was wrong, you did what was right for her.

I'm sorry for your pain. I'm sure you are feeling lost without her. Prayers and hugs for you. The raw pain will pass; the sadness stays; and finally peace takes it's place.

When you are able, we would love to hear about your special Sophie and see her pictures. She is not forgotten.


----------

